# Here is my truck



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is my truck a 2007 silverado 2500hd, 6.0l gas. it has a 8' western pro plow with custom box wings. and a daniels rear plow. this is an awesome combo. i do 55 resis per storm. works great.


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

r your box wing home made or did you buy them some were they look like they would work really well


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the first mod I'd make to that plow would be to get them silly red flags off the rookie rods.....


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

looks great


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

the box end are removal just take out 2 pins. i had a local welder fabricate them up for me. he does all of my welding. i have plowed 4 storms with them and they work great. i can still windrow even with them on.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here are some more pics


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Be careful with the wings on, My boss had them and ended up going thru trans left and right. Also they add a lot of stress to the blade just above the cutting edge. I keep rewelding his blades


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i have noticed that when i have alot of snow in front of me. i just back up a little bit before i lift the plow. i manily wanted them for cleaning up the street because i push most of my snow across the street.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice, very nice:salute: I would paint up that rear plow just as nice and shiny as the rest of it...


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Any summer pics? I see you have aftermarket fender flares. Nice truck.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good. If i continure doing resi's next year I may pick up a rear pull plow if i can get one at the right price.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i am going to get the rear plow powdercoated over the summer. i ran out of time this year. i will try and find some summer pics.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here are summer picks. bushwacker pocket flares, 16" dick cepek dc-1 wheels, go rhino step bars, billet grille, deezee truck box, led tail lights, highway products headache rack, led light bar, kenwood indash monitor with touch screen and built in gps,dvd,bluetooth phone, sirius satelitte radio,and rear view camera. so far that is all the mods i think. thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking truck. All the add ons looks real nice


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That truck is awesome! I love the way it looks all together. What model is your light bar? I have an LED strip under the tailgate like that too.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful truck. Where did you get your tails from?


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW summer mode looks great!! Those rear tires look really stuffed in there... any problem with them scuffing?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Hamelfire;702146 said:


> Be careful with the wings on, My boss had them and ended up going thru trans left and right. Also they add a lot of stress to the blade just above the cutting edge. I keep rewelding his blades


was that a ford or a dodge?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

the truck is just sitting in a low spot in the yard. they are 285/75/16 tires. i had to trim the front a little bit, and turn the tbars a few turns. the tails are form ebay, don't remember the brand. the light bar is also from ebay it is a knock off, but it has been on for 2 years with no problems.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice truck. I like the backrack light combo. Have you had good luck with the 6.0? I had a 01 2500hd and got 160K out of it with only 1 dealer visit, the power steering pump went out. I thought that was a great truck for everything, everyday! again, nice truck


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

so far no problems. it only has about 19k on her.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That truck is sweet. 55 drives is alot.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a really nice truck. Who says you can't plow with a nice truck. Got any video of the back plow in action?


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Truck looks great. Got a billet grille to go into mine when I have the time. How bad did the front tires rub when you put the 285's on? I have 265's on my 05 extended cab and some people say if the t-bars are turned up I don't need to worry about rubbing but others say I do. Just curious how bad yours was.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

mossman381;1002369 said:


> That is a really nice truck. Who says you can't plow with a nice truck. Got any video of the back plow in action?


we have not had that much snow, but here are a couple videos


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

2005Chev;1002441 said:


> Truck looks great. Got a billet grille to go into mine when I have the time. How bad did the front tires rub when you put the 285's on? I have 265's on my 05 extended cab and some people say if the t-bars are turned up I don't need to worry about rubbing but others say I do. Just curious how bad yours was.


the 285s did rub, but a little trim of the front bumper and a couple turns on the t-bars and you're good to go.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

sweet truck. Where did you get the rack at (don't think I saw you mention it)? I'm thinking of getting one now to protect my rear window after a pallet of salt almost went through it one storm after I hit a raised apron at the exit of a parking lot.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

highlander316;1002572 said:


> sweet truck. Where did you get the rack at (don't think I saw you mention it)? I'm thinking of getting one now to protect my rear window after a pallet of salt almost went through it one storm after I hit a raised apron at the exit of a parking lot.[/QUOTE
> 
> i got if off ebay. it is a company call Highway products. they have a couple different versions now. Plus it was alot cheaper 2 years ago when i got it. i think they cost a couple hundred bucks more now. good luck


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very very nice truck man. Any chance we could see a few close ups of the backrack?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice videos I subscribed to you!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice rig there....I like how you painted the backplow red to match....nice touch...have you found with your backup lights low on the bumper that at night you have a tough time judging distance? I'm just about ready to mount my homemade backplow and was wondering where to mount the lights...I already have some up high on the backrack...


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1002968 said:


> Very very nice truck man. Any chance we could see a few close ups of the backrack?


i will get some tomorrow. i just got back from plowing. i will have some new videos too


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Humvee27;1003025 said:


> Very nice rig there....I like how you painted the backplow red to match....nice touch...have you found with your backup lights low on the bumper that at night you have a tough time judging distance? I'm just about ready to mount my homemade backplow and was wondering where to mount the lights...I already have some up high on the backrack...


The lights are a little to low. they are there only temporary so i could see if they work. I am going to flush mount some in the bumper like mossman did. i have other lights under the bed that you can't see that shine low enough. other than that i recommend these light, they are by Maxima. just google or ebay them. kinda pricey but worth it.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

finally got some snow. new pics and videos tomorrow.
thanks for all the compliments.
scott


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

I got some new pics and videos up now check them out.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1003938#post1003938


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1002968 said:


> Very very nice truck man. Any chance we could see a few close ups of the backrack?


here are some back rack pics for ya


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice truck!!!! Is that a Voltex light?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

JustinD;1004035 said:


> Nice truck!!!! Is that a Voltex light?


no it is a led knock off that i got on ebay.


----------



## jpang115 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice truck..... i think ive seen you guys over in niskayuna every once in a while


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

jpang115;1005166 said:


> nice truck..... i think ive seen you guys over in niskayuna every once in a while


yea i don't do any plowing over there., but i do alot of landscaping in that area.
thanks
scott


----------



## brian r webber (Feb 2, 2010)

nice set up.it will look better all finished,but chrome don't get you home.


----------

